# My CAAD8 weight too much



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys, I just bought a CAAD8 Optimo 2 as my «back up»bike. 
l like it so far but even though I knew it before I buy it, it weight so much. 
I don't have an accurate scale at home but by the feeling when I lift them, I feel my CAAD8 weight much more than my girlfriend's TREK 1500. 

Now, according to you, what is the top contributor of this weight (I guess the TIAGRA groupo and the «cheap» wheel) but do you have an idea?

Here the Components:

Frame CAAD8 Optimo 
Fork Slice Ultra 
Rims Shimano WH-R500A 
Hubs Shimano WH-R500A 
Spokes Shimano WH-R500A 
Tires Maxxis Fuse foldable, 700 x 23c 
Crank Shimano Tiagra Triple, 30/39/50
Chain Shimano 9-speed 
Rear Cogs SRAM PG-950, 12-26 
Bottom Bracket Shimano Tiagra 
Front Derailleur Shimano Tiagra 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Tiagra 
Shifters Shimano Tiagra 
Handlebars Cannondale C3, 31.8 mm 
Stem Cannondale C4 
Headset FSA Alloy integated 
Brakeset Shimano Tiagra 
Brakelevers Shimano Tiagra 
Saddle Selle San Marco Ponza 
Seat Post Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Some of your components are on the heavy side, but the frame has nothing to do with your weight issue -- the CAAD8 is a pro-level frame and is on another planet compared to the Trek 1500 frameset. If you really want to lose the weight, just have your LBS put on an Ultegra groupset and pick up some used Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. Your bike should then be about 17 to 18 pounds or so.


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank, 
I agree about the CAAD frameset, that's why I bought the bike, I really like his stifness and his reactions.
I guess the crank seems so heavy, is it possible to change only the crank and keep the derailleur or I have to change all the groupo?


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

The wheels would be the best improvement. My Caad8 is at 16.3lbs and that's about as much as I want to spend on it for now

Awesome alu frames


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

I replaced my cheap triple with a FSA Carbon Pro compact crank ($100) and a FSA compact FD ($50). The lbs that installed the compact crank said that I lost a few pounds.

Carl, are those Easton Circuits? Are they as good as I hear?


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

According to Cannondale, a stock 56 cm CAAD8 Optimo 2 (w/ Triple) weights 19.2 lbs.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

primalcarl said:


> The wheels would be the best improvement. My Caad8 is at 16.3lbs and that's about as much as I want to spend on it for now
> 
> Awesome alu frames


you replaced the wheels alone and it dropped the bike to 16.3? i have a 07 system six si 1 and it weighs in "supposedly" at 16 even... who's applying cement to my bike?


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

HikenBike said:


> Carl, are those Easton Circuits? Are they as good as I hear?


Here in the UK they're called Easton Ascent II's, not sure if they're the same things but they're the lighter version (fewer spokes) thatn the Tempest. I was in the market for light wheels and didn't fancy Ksyriums as everyone has them and these are over 100g lighter than Ksyrium ES and not silly light. I'm happy with them so far.

ahhchon - My bike isn't stock, every part has been changed now. I wanted a light build but not a stupid light. It's made up of Dura Ace groupset, Easton Ascent II wheels, Ritchey WCS Stem/bars, Use Alien post, Specialized Toupe saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals and Continental GP4000 tyres with Supersonic tubes.

The System Six frame isn't actually that light, around 1100g+. My Caad8 frame is around 1200g bare so not bad for an alu frame. The priority with the System Six was stiffness and efficiency over weight. Even the new Super Six doesn't compete with the Scott Addict (even the CR1) or Cervelo R3


----------

